# ¿Existen programas para diseñar esquemas de circuitos?



## patineta (Feb 9, 2006)

hola, querria saber si existe algun programilla para el ordenador para diseñar esquemas de circuitos, si es asi ¿como se llama? y si no es asi ¿alguien me puede decir el simbolo de un LED, una salida para altavoces y una entrada minijack


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

En la sección de documentación, mas precisamente en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/

Encontraras una buena lista de programas para simulación de circuitos y para diseño de PCB´s.

Saludos.


----------

